# New Board: Intermediate, Recommended Gnu Carbon Credit 153



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Without knowing your skill range:

Ride Machete: Awesome board for what you described as your style. It's going to be a good jump board and will handle much of the mountain well. You can do the 152cm size. We don't have any more 155, but if you can find it in that size, it will be great for more all-mountain focused riding. The 152 is still good for all-mountain, but more freestyle focused size.

Ride Machete Snowboard 2011

K2 Parkstar: Softer than the Machete and more freestyle oriented. Holds a great edge, just chatters when you take it on the steeps. 152cm for this as well.

K2 Parkstar Snowboard 2011


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I'm not saying I'm just believing what I hear, but he pitched the Carbon Credit above about every other board in the shop. It's a pretty big shop. I don't know, It's just so much to chose from.

As for my skill I can't really determine much by hill type because all the hills at my local resort are -really- short. But It's a blue run that I do. I can quickly link turns and carve, I'm pretty agile, but I feel as though my current board is holding me back.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Carbon Credit is fine. Especially for icey conditions. I just feel the Machete is the better board (I demoed both). Not much more expensive either. 

Gnu Carbon Credit BTX Snowboard 2011


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

I am told to get the CAPiTA Indoor Survival, but what I was shown and told is to get the Carbon Credit. Help!

Or the Machete.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I tried to help 

My vote goes to the Machete.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Come on Leo, steer people towards boards made in the USA! Everyone knows Mervin is the best! F the rest.

The Carbon Credit is a good board on the lower end of the Mervin line, you will be stoked on it. I used to ride the shit out of my Gnu Dukester back in the day, loved that board enough to get 2 of them.

Leo, how was your Tahoe trip? Where did you ride? I just went back after my christmas trip and got a blue bird day at Squaw last Thursday...sooo sick except I ate shit sooo hard on one run, that I knocked the wind out of myself and tweeked my neck. Haven't crashed that hard since the mid 90's when I was riding hard.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

I would hate to disregard Leo's opinion, but I think I'm going to get the Carbon Credit. Should I pick it up locally or get it online to get with some of those free gift packs and whatnot.

Also: Should I get new bindings for what I want to do? I have Black Burton Freestyles from last year.

I need to get rid of my old pair of boots to get some money


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> Come on Leo, steer people towards boards made in the USA! Everyone knows Mervin is the best! F the rest.
> 
> The Carbon Credit is a good board on the lower end of the Mervin line, you will be stoked on it. I used to ride the shit out of my Gnu Dukester back in the day, loved that board enough to get 2 of them.
> 
> Leo, how was your Tahoe trip? Where did you ride? I just went back after my christmas trip and got a blue bird day at Squaw last Thursday...sooo sick except I ate shit sooo hard on one run, that I knocked the wind out of myself and tweeked my neck. Haven't crashed that hard since the mid 90's when I was riding hard.


For what it's worth, I really wanted to recommend the Skate Banana, but it is out of his price range. The Carbon and Machete are similar in price and I really do feel that the Machete is better.

LoL... anyway, Tahoe was soo sweet. We did local mountains though since we were staying in Incline Village. It was a pain to drive up and down the mountain to get to places during the snow storms. We did venture out one day to Boreal mountain though. We chose that over Heavenly and Northstar mainly because they had night sessions (we got a late start that day) and it was only $39!

First day was Mt. Rose. Second was Boreal. Last and best day was Diamond Peak. Rose was a great mountain, but it was hardpack. Boreal was much smaller, but was sick because we went after a pow dump. Diamond Peak was the best out of our three sessions because it was snowing the night before and all through that day we were out. Over 2 feet total. Hands down best riding experience I ever had. Not that I have a whole lot to compare it to lol.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Would the Skate Banana Essentially kick the crap out of the Carbon Credit? For $90... I don't know... May be worth it.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> I would hate to disregard Leo's opinion, but I think I'm going to get the Carbon Credit. Should I pick it up locally or get it online to get with some of those free gift packs and whatnot.
> 
> Also: Should I get new bindings for what I want to do? I have Black Burton Freestyles from last year.
> 
> I need to get rid of my old pair of boots to get some money


Your bindings will be fine for what you want to do. Get it locally if it's the same price and tell them to throw in a wax.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Is the Skate Banana out of my League? ( I'm also not a huge fan of the graphics on the carbon credit, Low res, but who cares.) It's $90 more but it seems like one of the "big boy" boards.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Skate Banana is pretty sick. I like it over the Carbon because it is a little softer which makes it more playful. It is also the better jump board in my opinion. If you decide to try rails, the softer Skate will be better at that than the Carbon.

In reality, you'll be happy with either board bro. Just pull the trigger on the Carbon. Put some stickers on it if you don't like the graphics.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know, I'm newer to snowboarding so I want the perfect board, ya dig? I just don't know if the $90 is worth the Banana. You say the Carbon is good, but you say the Machete is better.

I hate decisions


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Leo said:


> For what it's worth, I really wanted to recommend the Skate Banana, but it is out of his price range. The Carbon and Machete are similar in price and I really do feel that the Machete is better.
> 
> LoL... anyway, Tahoe was soo sweet. We did local mountains though since we were staying in Incline Village. It was a pain to drive up and down the mountain to get to places during the snow storms. We did venture out one day to Boreal mountain though. We chose that over Heavenly and Northstar mainly because they had night sessions (we got a late start that day) and it was only $39!
> 
> First day was Mt. Rose. Second was Boreal. Last and best day was Diamond Peak. Rose was a great mountain, but it was hardpack. Boreal was much smaller, but was sick because we went after a pow dump. Diamond Peak was the best out of our three sessions because it was snowing the night before and all through that day we were out. Over 2 feet total. Hands down best riding experience I ever had. Not that I have a whole lot to compare it to lol.


You went all the way to Tahoe and didn't ride Squaw or Kirkwood? Shame on you. :laugh:


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> I don't know, I'm newer to snowboarding so I want the perfect board, ya dig? I just don't know if the $90 is worth the Banana. You say the Carbon is good, but you say the Machete is better.


Get the Carbon Credit, save the 90 for a lift ticket. It is a perfect board for a new snowboarder. The Machette might be better for someone, but not the next.


How long have you been riding for?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> You went all the way to Tahoe and didn't ride Squaw or Kirkwood? Shame on you. :laugh:


Really wanted to do Squaw. Alas, I was with my wife's entire family... our baby and their kids included. We stayed for 6 days and rode only 3 of them. Just gives me more reason to go to Tahoe again lol. I seriously fell in love with that place. More beautiful than I remember as a kid.

Also, Incline Village is literally up in the mountains. Some 7,000 feet of elevation. We rented an AWD Expedition, but wife's brother took their rear wheel drive expedition which was horrible in all that snow. Plus he has no experience driving in snow.

Even further, the roads didn't have guardrails on the sides so one slip and down the mountain you go. That's why we stayed locally. Saved a bunch of money at least and still had a blast!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> Get the Carbon Credit, save the 90 for a lift ticket. It is a perfect board for a new snowboarder. The Machette might be better for someone, but not the next.


I was going to say just that. I believe it's better. That's not necessarily the case for you. Especially since you are fairly new.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Been riding halfway through last season and till now. ( I don't need $90 for a lift ticket, I have a season pass. Sadface.)


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Leo said:


> Really wanted to do Squaw. Alas, I was with my wife's entire family... our baby and their kids included. We stayed for 6 days and rode only 3 of them. Just gives me more reason to go to Tahoe again lol. I seriously fell in love with that place. More beautiful than I remember as a kid.
> 
> Also, Incline Village is literally up in the mountains. Some 7,000 feet of elevation. We rented an AWD Expedition, but wife's brother took their rear wheel drive expedition which was horrible in all that snow. Plus he has no experience driving in snow.
> 
> Even further, the roads didn't have guardrails on the sides so one slip and down the mountain you go. That's why we stayed locally. Saved a bunch of money at least and still had a blast!



I stayed in Incline too, can't wait for my next trip on the 31st for 3 days pray for snow!!!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> Been riding halfway through last season and till now. ( I don't need $90 for a lift ticket, I have a season pass. Sadface.)


That board will be perfect for you then. Banana is real forgiving for the beginner who might catch an edge or two. Magnatraction is the shit. Banana is awesome for Pow, if you get some...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> I stayed in Incline too, can't wait for my next trip on the 31st for 3 days pray for snow!!!


Isn't that place so nice? I could see myself living in that little town. I know this place is expensive, but you have to try the fish and chips at Wild Alaskan Co. Their fish and chips are awesome!!! I tried both the Salmon and the other one (forgot name).

Damn, would have been sick if we could have met up. Next time bro!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Leo said:


> Isn't that place so nice? I could see myself living in that little town. I know this place is expensive, but you have to try the fish and chips at Wild Alaskan Co. Their fish and chips are awesome!!! I tried both the Salmon and the other one (forgot name).
> 
> Damn, would have been sick if we could have met up. Next time bro!


We could have mobed in my 4Runner to Squaw!!!


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, Leo and Lstarrasl, I thank you very much for your help, and I will make sure to let you in on some news when I go to pick up my Carbon Credit Tomorrow .


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sinodyn said:


> Well, Leo and Lstarrasl, I thank you very much for your help, and I will make sure to let you in on some news when I go to pick up my Carbon Credit Tomorrow .


By the way, isn't that the STEAM symbol in your avatar? I used to play Counterstrike 1.6 religiously on there.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> By the way, isn't that the STEAM symbol in your avatar? I used to play Counterstrike 1.6 religiously on there.


Yes it is


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Is 156 too big for me? I can get the Skate Banana for nothing out of pocket (Gift cards I found to a retailer that sells it) All they carry is 156


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

> By the way, isn't that the STEAM symbol in your avatar? I used to play Counterstrike 1.6 religiously on there.


Oh shit really Leo? I used to play 1.6 a lot too, teams, scrims, and shit lol. But now my laptop has this weird FPS drop so now I don't play anymore =(


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> Is 156 too big for me? I can get the Skate Banana for nothing out of pocket (Gift cards I found to a retailer that sells it) All they carry is 156


how old are you?


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Fifteen. (Message too Short.)


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

Let me confuse you more. I was in same dileama little over a month ago. the Machete or the Crabon Credit. Went with the Machete, have afew rides on it, I couldnt be happier, it kicks ass.

Good luck!


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

IGNORE THIS POST:

I have decided to buy the Machete.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

skip11 said:


> Oh shit really Leo? I used to play 1.6 a lot too, teams, scrims, and shit lol. But now my laptop has this weird FPS drop so now I don't play anymore =(


If you're on the east coast, you might have seen me. I didn't scrim too much though. I was in the ~G*m clan (Gang Membaz).

My tag was ~G*m iz^2SiCk


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

SoCalBurton said:


> the Crabon Credit


I kinda like that name better than the real one.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

> If you're on the east coast, you might have seen me. I didn't scrim too much though. I was in the ~G*m clan (Gang Membaz).


Ahh, I'm on the west coast. I didn't do pub much mostly scrims and pugs haha.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

skip11 said:


> Ahh, I'm on the west coast. I didn't do pub much mostly scrims and pugs haha.


I had my scrim days with the west coast crew I was rolling with. dvnt.

Before that, I was in [clamydia] as Chips Ahoy. Man, I'm starting to miss 1.6. Time to dust off my ol PC.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

Aw hell, now I'm doubting about wether to buy a carbon credit or a skate banana... I was initially going for the carbon credit but the skate banana seems the better board, right?


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Basically yes. Basically almost the same board but with better base, etc.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just posting as an update: I had my mind changed by a close friends who works at a ski store, who let me play around with a few used boards, I used the following:

RIDE Machete
RIDE Kink
Some Rossi Board
Carbon Credit

I liked the Kink the best, and ended up purchasing the 2011 model of it for 349.99, and I took it out today for the first time and put about 6 hours on it, and boy, it's a dream.
Superior control, great flex, but not TOO much, floats like a butterfly across the fluffy stuff. I used the money I saved to buy a new pair of thirtytwo Blahzay pants.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, you liked the Kink over the Machete eh?

Never would have pegged you for a Kink. That's a jib stick. Prime example of why in the end, no amount of advice or reviews can put the nail in the hammer on board choice for a rider. Nothing beats a demo!


----------

